# Jemand da?



## Vanimo (10. April 2011)

Hi,

ich habe wie viele andere nur einen Monat, nach Erscheinen, gespielt. Ich wollte nun wieder einsteigen finde allerdings keine Infos. Daher stell ich hier mal ein paar Fragen die mitunter sicherlich nicht alle zusammen gehören.

1. Lohnt die Wiederaufnahme? (Bezug auf Aktivität werde wohl Drakesang spielen)
2. Ich habe noch einen alten Zelot 29? Gibt es Bedarf an diesem Char? (Healer)
2.1 Hat jemand ein Guide/Skilltips?
3. Kann mir jemand eine aktive und nette Gilde nennen?

So das wars fürs erste! 

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (10. April 2011)

Wenn du Anfangen möchtest dann am besten auf einem Englischen Server. Ein freund spielt auch auf einem EN Server da auf den DE nix los sei. Aber flüssig läuft das ganze nicht wirklich wenn ich im beim daddeln zu guck.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (10. April 2011)

Du kannst auch den deutschen Server Drakenwald nehmen, es ist nicht so, daß da nichts los ist, allen Unkenrufen zum trotz.
Wenn Dir der Zelot liegt, dann spiel ihn einfach weiter und ein Heiler ist nie verkehrt, das bleibt ganz Dir allein überlassen.
Die ultimative Skillung gibt es sicherlich nicht, zumindest bei allen Klassen die ich spiele und bei denen ich die Threads verfolgt habe, es gibt immer Unterschiede, die sich nach dem persönlichen Geschmack richten, zum Zeloten selbst kann ich Dir aber auch keine Tips geben, den hab ich noh nie angtestet.
Gilden gibt es viele, wenn Du bei uns landest: Gothic dreihundert, Khaine fiese Füchse und La Familia, sind die drei die mir am meisten zusagen und ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann (bin bei Gothic  )
Aber auch hier richtet es sich nach Deinem persönlichen Geschmack, groß, klein, Szenarien oder open RVR orientiert usw.


----------



## Vanimo (10. April 2011)

Alles klar! Dann hoff ich meine 14Tage sinnvoll nutzen zu können und vielleicht ja doch Geschmack am Spiel finden zu können. Hab auf das Game 6 Jahre gewartet als die erste Ankündigung in einer White Drawf erschien. Sofort nach Release eingestiegen und dann herbe Enttäuschung. Soll aber jetzt besser sein?


----------



## iffs (11. April 2011)

Käpt’n schrieb:


> Wenn du Anfangen möchtest dann am besten auf einem Englischen Server. Ein freund spielt auch auf einem EN Server da auf den DE nix los sei. Aber flüssig läuft das ganze nicht wirklich wenn ich im beim daddeln zu guck.




Auf Drakenwald ist einiges los! Auch in den T2 bis T3 sind um fast jede Uhrzeit ein kt zufinden.


----------



## Mikehoof (11. April 2011)

Da ich nachher wohl Warhammer bekomme und zumindest nebenbei neu starten werde, wollte ich mal Fragen welche Klasse sich mittlerweile am besten eignet, um alleine die 40 zu erreichen.
Ich denke mal, dass die Levelgebiete relativ leer sein werden, von daher diese Frage.

Ich habe mich nun die letzten 18 Monate kaum mit dem Spiel beschäftigt, da kann es ja sein, dass sie an den Klassen rumgeschraubt haben.


----------



## iffs (11. April 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Da ich nachher wohl Warhammer bekomme und zumindest nebenbei neu starten werde, wollte ich mal Fragen welche Klasse sich mittlerweile am besten eignet, um alleine die 40 zu erreichen.
> Ich denke mal, dass die Levelgebiete relativ leer sein werden, von daher diese Frage.
> 
> Ich habe mich nun die letzten 18 Monate kaum mit dem Spiel beschäftigt, da kann es ja sein, dass sie an den Klassen rumgeschraubt haben.




Die 40 zuerreichen ist eigentlich kein Problem mit jeder Klasse es gibt im T2 und T3 Rattenspots wo es sich sehr gut lvln lässt in einer 6 Gruppe, eine Gruppe läst sich sehr schnell finden. Ich empfehle es dir aber nicht an  die Spots zugehen vorallem wen du lange nicht mehr gespielt hast, da dein Rufrang dan ziemelich weit zurückliegt und du später im T4 darunter leidest. Alleine leveln hast du es bestimmt mit den leichten nahkämpfen am leichtesten.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (11. April 2011)

Ich hab Melees, Heiler und Tanks eigentlich alle durch reines RVR auf 40 gebracht.
Ein paar Quests dazu, die man alle alleine machen kann sind auch nicht das Problem.
Du brauchst nur Teams für die Public Quests und die Instanzen.


----------



## Mikehoof (11. April 2011)

Rattenspots hört sich auch nicht gerade spannend an :-) Ich konnte aber eh einen Freund dazu bewegen mit anzufangen, dadurch wird es leichter.


----------



## iffs (11. April 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Rattenspots hört sich auch nicht gerade spannend an :-) Ich konnte aber eh einen Freund dazu bewegen mit anzufangen, dadurch wird es leichter.




Naja Rattenspot is auch nich Spannend xD gibt einfach keinen schnellern weg nach 40, ich empfehle es auch nich, mit RvR und Questen nach 40 zukommen ist vieeel spannender.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (12. April 2011)

Das mit dem nicht los ist oft gelogen. Das Problem es ist halt sehr Zeit Abhängig und Lebt davon, dass die Leute eben On sind. Ist halt PVP. Weswegen sagen wir so die Woche eher schlecht ist. Ab Freitag gibt es ab Mittag langsam Leute und Abends dann eh. Sonntag Abend flaut es wieder ab. Montag - Donnerstag ist Abends nur was los, über die Mittags/Nachmittagszeit eher weniger.

Aber 
A such immer aktiv im Chat, 
B nutz who und schau wer noch im selben Gebiet ist, 
C schau immer auf die Karten, sobald du T4 kannst und es ist dort etwas los gehe hin =), 
D ab 32 kannst du in Länder der Toten nutze das und log dort aus. Da kann man gut leveln, findet immer mal jemand für PQs etc. 
E Sobald du T4 kannst, nutz es, dort ist am meisten los. Erkunde das RVR um die Mittagszeit, nutze die Erkundungsquest von allen RVR Zonen ab 32, so dass du die SC Eroberungsquest aus der RVRquestreihe hast. Mach das immer so =), wenn wenig los ist erkunden, damit du wenn viel los ist eben die Eroberungsquest abschließen kannst und vielleicht sogar abgeben, um weiter zu machen. 
Daher bei dem deutschen Server ist die Zeit wichtiger. Da die englischen/amy Server auch von deutschen und anderen genutzt werden, hat man dort weniger "ruhe" Zeiten und es ist etwas mehr los. Aber da durch das es nur noch 1 deutschen Server gibt, müsste genug los sein , nur eben zur richtigen Zeit =)

Such dir immer bei PVP spielen eine Corp./Gilde. Egal wie und wann. Der Vorteil liegt auf der Hand. 1. jede Gilde/Corp. sucht immer neue Member, je mehr Leute um so mehr PVP 2. Du erfährst was los ist, kannst Fragen stellen und lernst denn einen oder anderen RVR Leader kennen, weißt welche Tage gute RVR Raids sind und welche man vielleicht ein Twink leveln kann oder Bucheinträgefarmen/Pqsfarmen etc.. Einige helfen auch gern bei Länder der Toten. Andere haben auch Twinks und du erfährst vielleicht Twinkrvr Tage =). Daher such dir eine Gilde ^^

Man sollte immer eine Klasse nehmen, die einem gefällt. Vorallem der Spielstil und das Aussehen sollten hier Hauptgrund sein, da ich die Mechaniken net wirklich gelungen finde. Daher gefällt dir ein Slayer, spiel ihn =) gefällt dir ein Chaoskrieger spiel ihn ^^. Fang nicht an zu sagen, wer ist der stärkste etc. Dadurch das WAR oft in Gruppen gespielt wird, hängt es stark von der Gruppe ab, ob du lange lebst oder nicht, ob die Gegner schnell sterben oder nicht etc. Daher trügt der Schein oft. Es gibt starke Klassen wie Feuerzauberer zum Beispiel, die einige Selbstversorgungsskills haben und deren Mechanik in Gruppen keinen weiteren Nachteil bringt. Während Slayer z.B. einen sehr starken Nachteil aus seiner Mechanik erfahren kann. Daher spiel was dir Spaß macht und im Notfall schauste was fehlt, heiler/tank/range etc. und ziehst sowas als Twink hoch oder nimmst eine Starke Klasse als Twink. 

Teams für PQs it auch gelogen =), als Tank schaft man bei Leichten PQs sogar Step 2 und ab und zu sogar Step 3. Es hängt stark von den PQs ab. Step 1 schaft man mit jeder Klasse, nutze dass auch ab und zu =). Gibt ja Einfluss. Im T1 unbedingt die spätere PQreihe machen, ich hab dafür die Nurgle Typen bei der Burg gefarmt. Es gibt dann eine Quest von so einem Typen, wenn man Step 2 fertig hat, wo der steht weiß ich net mehr. Er schickt einen aber nach Altdorf und dort bekommt man die Level Rolle =) also +1 Level  sowas unbedingt nutzen ^^. Auch einfache Talismane mit nutzen usw. Wenn man selbst keine Fertigen kann.


----------



## zarix (14. April 2011)

Wenn du jemand bist , der nach der mittagsschicht was zocken will sprich am abend oder in der nacht ? Bist du bei War falsch , da sich nix mehr öffnet nach 2 uhr . 
Zumindest auf einen deutschen Server. 
Wenn du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist , fang am besten auf  einen amerikanischen Server an . 
Dort ist nachts im t1 mehr los als im t4 auf einen deutschen Server. 
Den deutschen Server könnte nur eine Server übergreifende möglichket für Sz´s retten.
Zumindest für nachts Warler betrifft.
Aber durch die amerikanischen Server wo rund um die Uhr was läuft, wird dies nicht möglich sein.
D.h. es könnte sein das der deutsche Server nach und nach aussteben wird.
Was mich nicht wundert .


----------



## Francis MacBeth (14. April 2011)

Netter Versuch aber in keinster weise korrekt und zum anderen gibt es weitaus mehr als nur Szenarien.


----------



## iffs (14. April 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Wenn du jemand bist , der nach der mittagsschicht was zocken will sprich am abend oder in der nacht ? Bist du bei War falsch , da sich nix mehr öffnet nach 2 uhr .
> Zumindest auf einen deutschen Server.
> Wenn du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist , fang am besten auf  einen amerikanischen Server an .
> Dort ist nachts im t1 mehr los als im t4 auf einen deutschen Server.
> ...



Was Redest du? Hallo? Mittag Abend in der Nacht SC sind immer da! auf dem deutschen Server.  tztztz was der blöde Beitrag soll kp! auf jedenfall stimmt es nicht^^ mach dir keine sorgen auf Drakenwald läuft einiges. Das ist bestimmt wieder ein WAR feind.


----------



## iffs (14. April 2011)

@ Zarix und auf dem Ami Servern ist es sowieso doof zuspielen, mit der Zeitverschiebeung die sind um ganz andere Uhrzeigen online.


----------



## zarix (14. April 2011)

Also die letzten 2 tage wo ich von meiner mittag Schicht nach Hause kam ging ab 2 Uhr kein Sz mehr auf bis 5 Uhr ca war ich  3 stunden in der Schlange und habe Rvr gemacht solang .
Gestern habe ich mir aus langeweile mal einen Char auf einen Ami Server erstellt und mir fiehl auf , das im T1 mehr los war Nachts als im T4 auf drakenwald.
Das behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal blöd, da instant dort im T1 um 4 Uhr ca. ein Sz auf ging und das mehrere male am stück.
Heute kann ich es nicht sagen wie es aussieht , da ich gleich arbeiten muss.
Ein Flame war es nicht , nur das ist meine Erfahrung , die ich gesammelt habe in den letzten Tagen ( Acc Reaktiviert vor ein Paar tagen ) .
Da jetzt We ist und Ferien beginnen , wird sich das wohl jetzt erstmal ändern und ausserdem , vielleicht spielt er ja nicht nachts , wenn ja wird er sich selbst ein Bild von machen können.

Ps . Kommt mal runter .


----------



## zarix (14. April 2011)

iffs schrieb:


> @ Zarix und auf dem Ami Servern ist es sowieso doof zuspielen, mit der Zeitverschiebeung die sind um ganz andere Uhrzeigen online.




Schon mal drüber nach gedacht , das wenn die Amis schlafen gehen die Europäer wach sind und wenn die Europäer schlafen gehen die Amis wach sind ?
Dh , es ist immer rund um die Uhrzeit was los da, das meinte ich .
Ein Jojo Effekt.


----------



## Mikehoof (15. April 2011)

Ich habe gestern mit einem FReund auf Drakenwald angefangen und es hat riesigen Spaß gebracht. Leider denke ich dass es nicht so bleiben wird.

Meine Sorge gilt halt dem T2+3 und der Tatsache, dass es halt ein schwerer PVE Gang werden wird. Gestern war halt die ganze Zeit Action und ich bezweifle nicht das auch im T4 was geht aber die Zeit dazwischen könnte hart werden....

Wie ist eigentlich die Lage im T4 so? Eigentlich hatten wir Ordnung angefangen, wie früher halt auch, allerdings haben wir noch NIE Destro gespielt und von daher wären die Levelgebiete usw. mal was neues.

Ist das T4 ausgeglichen oder wird es von einer Seite dominiert? Wir wollen eigentlich lieber bei der Seite spielen, die Unterstützung braucht...


----------



## Lari (15. April 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Wir wollen eigentlich lieber bei der Seite spielen, die Unterstützung braucht...



Dann spiel auf Seite der Entwickler 
Ja, der war doof, ich weiß 

@ iffs, zarix:
2 Uhr nachts Szenarien? Oder tagsüber 14 Uhr?
Kann mir jedenfals nicht vorstellen, dass auf dem deutschen Server um 2 Uhr nachts noch viel los ist. Das schaffen nichtmal die großen Spiele mit Realmpools.


----------



## C0ntra (15. April 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Meine Sorge gilt halt dem T2+3 und der Tatsache, dass es halt ein schwerer PVE Gang werden wird. Gestern war halt die ganze Zeit Action und ich bezweifle nicht das auch im T4 was geht aber die Zeit dazwischen könnte hart werden....



SZ kannst du so gut wie vergessen im T2 und T3. Das heißt nicht, das du PvE machen sollst, dies solltest du gar nicht machen, denn SZ sind nicht alles. Entweder nem KT beitreten, selbst einen auf machen oder solo/in Kleingruppe einzelne Gegner suchen. Meist finden sich solche bei den Rattenspawns, wo man zwar gut XP Grinden kann aber ohne Rufpunkte kannst du es vergessen später. Es ist irrelevant wie lange du in den unteren Tiers brauchst, so lange dein RR dann im T4 hoch genug ist (60+).


----------



## iffs (15. April 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mit einem FReund auf Drakenwald angefangen und es hat riesigen Spaß gebracht. Leider denke ich dass es nicht so bleiben wird.
> 
> Meine Sorge gilt halt dem T2+3 und der Tatsache, dass es halt ein schwerer PVE Gang werden wird. Gestern war halt die ganze Zeit Action und ich bezweifle nicht das auch im T4 was geht aber die Zeit dazwischen könnte hart werden....
> 
> ...



Ja T2 und T3 hat es etwas weniger Spieler vor allem im PvE und SC ist wenig los, aber im orvr ist fast immer ein KT unterwegs auf jedenfall bei den Destro. Ich persönlich mache fast lieber T2 und T3 orvr, aber das lieg auch bischen daran das ich im moment einen mist PC hab^^ da lag es schnell mal wen da 200vs.200 Spieler kämpfen.


Im T4 ist einiges los da wirst du überrascht sein wen du vom T2 und T3 kommt, aber Destro dominiert im moment, zwar sind die Order in den SC besser.


----------



## Pymonte (15. April 2011)

T2 gibts genug zu tun im RvR. Da muss man kein bisschen PvE machen. Ich habe nun 4 Level nur übers RvR gemacht im T2 und noch keine einzige Quest. Es ist eigentlich fast immer jemand da und dank der neuen RvR mechanik kann man auch in einer kleinen Gruppe was reißen. Teilweise sind sogar im T2 derzeit 1-2 KTs unterwegs. Und auch Nachts 2 Uhr ist noch was los, wobei natürlich da tatsächlich keine Massen mehr online sind. Fürs RvR finden ich aber bis 3-4 Uhr noch genug Leute, das zeigen die nächtlichen Stattraids  In WAR wird allerdings auch mehr unter der Woche als am Wochenende gespielt, das sieht man ganz deutlich.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (17. April 2011)

Unterschätzt nicht die Zeit Verschiebung, die hat was gutes. Daher das jetzt Europa auch im Amyland zocken kann, machen dass viele. Gerade Engländer stört es 0 und die anderen Sprachräume, die nur noch 1 Server haben und nicht stark besucht sind, sind eh dort. Das heißt man hat Europa auch als Zeit Zone, dazu kommt das die Asiaten, die wenigen auch dort sind. Auch da hat man denk ich auch paar Leute. Bei WAR brauch man ja net viel. 

Das dominieren wechselt aber halt hin und her. Dabei sind gerade die großen Raid Leader und RVR Gilden das wichtigste! Daher hilft es unglaublich viel, sich eine Gilde zu suchen. Da man so auch mal sagen kann. "Eh Boyz i wolld im Tzwo äh bissel Gitze moschen, wer Lust?" =) Da findest bestimmt wenn und erfährst auch eher, wann gute Raids sind und wann weniger gute. Daran kannst dich dann bissel halten =). So erfährst du gute Zeiten fürs T4 oder erfährst sehr schnell wem Khemri gehört oder ob wer da hin unterwegs ist oder ob der Zeppe noch steht etc.
Daher eine gute Gilde ist bei WAR und anderen eher PVP orientierten Spielen deutlich wichtiger und das macht sehr sehr viel aus. Da du eben auch erfährst ob deine Leute im T4 sind oder halt welche im T3 oder T2 oder ob gewisse Klassen gebraucht werden und du zufällig Bock auf diese Klasse als Twink hast =) oder dich diese Klasse interessiert. Sowas kann dann auch motivieren. Auch Heiler macht spaß, wenn man paar gute Leute hat =) oder Tank, wenn du weißt du bekommst Heilung. Eisenbrecher mit Schildblock Taktiken, Eidstein =) und Krit Schaden Reduzieren, stehen übel zäh und sogar recht lang. Man staunt selbst, was man als Tank unter 40 so aushält ohne Heiler und wenn dann noch ein Heiler dazu kommt und der Eidfreund ist, wirds recht witzig =)


----------



## iffs (18. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> @ iffs, zarix:
> 2 Uhr nachts Szenarien? Oder tagsüber 14 Uhr?
> Kann mir jedenfals nicht vorstellen, dass auf dem deutschen Server um 2 Uhr nachts noch viel los ist. Das schaffen nichtmal die großen Spiele mit Realmpools.



In der nacht ist schon noch was los;D man läuft da auch nicht alleine rum, zwar sind wenige da, aber wen man eine Gilde hat die ehr in der nacht Aktiv spielen kann man durchaus auch gut in der Nachtspass haben.


----------



## Pymonte (18. April 2011)

Also bis durchschnittlich 2 Uhr nachts findet man in fast jedem Tier noch Mitspieler fürs RvR. Danach sind dann exponentiell immer weniger


----------



## Louis Hunt (18. April 2011)

ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken mal wieder in War reinzugucken da ich neben FFXIV irgendwie abwechselnung brauche bezüglich PvP. Ist aber auf Badlands nicht immer was los? dort spielen doch amis und die asiaten oder nicht? naja auf jedenfall habe ich wie immer bei Warhammer das problem das ich mich nicht entscheiden kann was ich spielen will, bis auf das es kein heiler sein soll.


----------



## Vanimo (19. April 2011)

So ich habe soeben meinen Account verlängert! Kurz: Das Spiel macht richtig Spaß!

Anmerken muss man sicherlich noch die eine oder andere Performance-Macke. Generell stört dies aber wenig - da recht selten.

Allgemein kann ich sagen:
- Tolle Mitspieler/Community
- Fette und zum Teil wirklich spannende Schlachten
- WAAARGH!

Wer mal kein Bock auf das ewige "Ich hab schon Dingens gelegt", "Setteil hier und da bekommen" , "und generell bin ich der IMBA-ROXXOR!" Geschlabbere aus manch anderen Spielen hat, sollte umbedingt einen Blick riskieren. Entweder wie ich, den Wiedereinstieg, oder eben die 14 Tage Testspielzeit. Hier machen die Schlachten noch Spaß!

Von Balancingproblemen kann hier auch nicht die Rede sein. Sicherlich ist dies für den einen oder anderen Spieler nicht das Richtige. Für mich jedoch schon, da ich einen Schurken nunmal für Überlegener als einen Heiler halte. Gleiches gilt im 1on1 zwischen Paladin und Krieger - durch den Heilvorteil. Daraus resultiert die Pflicht zusammen spielen zu müssen. Wenn dies jedoch funktioniert und das habe ich in den 7 Tagen deutlich öfter als bei anderen Spielen erfahren dürfen (wenn man sich nicht ganz blöde anstellt nie) kommt ein tolles Gefühl auf. Der Unterschied liegt hier klar auf der Hand. Niemand kann bei WAR ganz allein den Oberhelden markieren, somit sind alle gezwungen miteinander zu spielen. 

Ich Spiele einen Zeloten auf Drakenwald und hier ist definitiv was los. Kann diese Aussage jedoch nur über T3 und T4 treffen. (Zerstörung)


----------



## Vintar (19. April 2011)

Ich habe auch vor kurzem wieder angefangen und muss sagen, dass das Spiel mittlerweile sau bock macht. Auch ich habe komplett neu angefangen und meine alten Destrochars aufgegeben. Mein Hexenjäger ist nun 25 und Rufrang 33 und habe kaum gequestet. Man findet immer Leute fürs RvR, die Comm. ist richtig gut drauf.

Habe gestern in der Imperiumsschlacht den KT Lead gemacht und haben von 1:3 Rückstand das Ding noch auf 4:3 gedreht und die Festung eingenommen. Die Leute machen was man ihnen sagt, sie sind willig und wollen auch zusammen spielen, keiner meckert und die Atmosphäre ist super. Das habe ich total in anderen Spielen vermisst.

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen mal reinzuschauen.


----------



## Mikehoof (19. April 2011)

Ich habe letzte Woche mit 2 Freunden wieder angefangen und es macht richtig Spaß hihi Nach 18 Monaten Pause (oder war es noch länger?) bin ich persönlich wieder richtig heiß auf WAR. 

Das einzige Manko ist, dass ich gezwungen werde Destro zu spielen :-( Es fühlt sich für mich noch nicht richtig an :-)


----------



## iffs (19. April 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Das einzige Manko ist, dass ich gezwungen werde Destro zu spielen :-( Es fühlt sich für mich noch nicht richtig an :-)




warum gezwungen?


----------



## OrsonLEBT (19. April 2011)

Bin auch wieder auf Badlands mit dabei. Vor nem Jahr hab ich damit aufgehört - unfreiwillig. Das hat sich falsch angefühlt. Vor kurzem, nachdem mein Riftabo auslief, kam ich auf die Idee mir einen neuen Account zu erstellen. Die 10 Level reichen mir nicht. Überhaupt finde ich die Idee sehr toll, für die Accounterstellung nichts zu zahlen und dann nur die Abogebühren.


----------



## Vintar (19. April 2011)

iffs schrieb:


> warum gezwungen?



Vermutlich weil seine Kumpels lieber Destro spielen wollen.


----------



## Pymonte (19. April 2011)

Und passend kommt heute 1.4.2. BYE BYE Powergap


----------



## Louis Hunt (19. April 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Und passend kommt heute 1.4.2. BYE BYE Powergap



Was meinst du damit? Sorry bin nicht so in Warhammer drin. 

Aber irgendwie habe ich bei Warhammer Online das Problem, wie vorher beschrieben, mich für eine klasse zu entscheiden -.-
Trotzdem tendiere ich zu einem Tank. Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber irgendwie finde ich es toll lange am Leben zubleiben und Mitglieder aus meiner Gruppe zu schützen.
Vom Style her finde ich den Chosen toll, aber irgendwie kotz mich bei ihm das Aura changen an damit man sein volles Potenzial nutzen kann. Wie schaut es mit den anderen Tank Klassen aus?
Egal ob Order oder Destro.


----------



## Pymonte (19. April 2011)

Ironbreaker ist cool (ich spiel grad einen hoch^^), der stärkste Ordertank. Allerdings kaum Gruppensupport, da es keine gruppenbuffs, nur Eidfreundbuffs gibt. Schwertmeister/Black Ork sind besser für den Kampf mit 2händern geeeignet denn als Schwert und Schild Tank. Sie sind primär zum töten von Castern ausgelegt. 

Das mit 1.4.2 heißt nur, das T4 enlich wieder balanced ist vom Gear her.


----------



## Louis Hunt (19. April 2011)

Also für mich muss ein Tank ein Schild und Schwert haben. Gruppen support ist naja für mich nicht so wichtig, also ich meine solange ich Aktiv supporten muss wie mit dem Aura change beim Chosen. Passiver Support ist gut. Ironbreaker hört sich daher für mich interessant an. Werden eigendlich "Def"-Tank eigendlich noch gebraucht oder gibt es eine über Bevölkerung davon?

Bin mir auch noch nicht sicher wo ich eigendlich spielen werde, naja. 

Zur nächsten Sache, da ich ja noch noob bin Warhammer online, gibt es Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning® RvR Pack – Full jetzt vergünstigt. Lohnt sich das überhaupt als neu-einsteiger sich das zu kaufen?


----------



## iffs (19. April 2011)

Das RvR pack lohnt sich sicher, aber unter rr40 merkt man kaum was. Später ist es fast ein muss.


----------



## iffs (19. April 2011)

Louis schrieb:


> Ironbreaker hört sich daher für mich interessant an. Werden eigendlich "Def"-Tank eigendlich noch gebraucht oder gibt es eine über Bevölkerung davon?



Ja, Deff Tank sind nach wie vor sehr beliebt. Viele eigentlich "Tank Klassen" tragen eine Zweihandwaffe und sind auf DMG geskillt, Deff Tank sind es eigentlich nicht soviele. Man kann glaub auch Sigmarprister als Tank spielen, kenn mich da zwar nich so aus aber würde mich noch intressieren ob das wirklich geht?


----------



## Mikehoof (19. April 2011)

Ja genau die beiden Verräter wollen unbedingt Destros spielen.... Naja egal wie wirkt sich dieses RvR Pack eigentlich aus? Also gibt es eine Info um wieviel % der RR stärker als normal ansteigt? Kann man die Pferde auch vorher schon nutzen nur eben als normal  Reittiere? Haben die Pets einen nutzen? Bekommt man unbegrenzt Farben?


----------



## Louis Hunt (19. April 2011)

wie ist eigendlich die Population auf Drakenwald? also Destro vs Order? würde mich interessieren. Denn dann pass ich mich der minderheit einfach an.


----------



## Churchak (19. April 2011)

Louis schrieb:


> Also für mich muss ein Tank ein Schild und Schwert haben. Gruppen support ist naja für mich nicht so wichtig, also ich meine solange ich Aktiv supporten muss wie mit dem Aura change beim Chosen.


Naja das schreit eigendlich nach nem Eisenbrecher/brecherin weil .... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*g*


----------



## iffs (19. April 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ja genau die beiden Verräter wollen unbedingt Destros spielen.... Naja egal wie wirkt sich dieses RvR Pack eigentlich aus? Also gibt es eine Info um wieviel % der RR stärker als normal ansteigt? Kann man die Pferde auch vorher schon nutzen nur eben als normal  Reittiere? Haben die Pets einen nutzen? Bekommt man unbegrenzt Farben?




Also zum RvR Pack

1) Der Ruf soll bis auf 300% ansteigen, gibt aber keine bestätigung dafür sind nur vermutungen, aber man merk den Rufbouns sehr. Man kann auch noch weiter aufsteigen wen man RR80 ohne RvR Pack ist das nicht möglich.

2) Es hat ein Mount dabei, diese Mount kann man ab RR60 benützen es gibt eine geschwindigkeit Bonus von 70%.

3) Die Pets haben keinen nutzen. Es gibt jedes der 4 Pets in mehren farben, man kann jedoch das selbe Pet nur in einer Farbe haben.


----------



## Pymonte (19. April 2011)

Man kann die Farbe der Pets aber jederzeit ändern. Ich glaube sogar, mit der Reclaim Funktion der Errungenschaften kann man nun die pets auch mehrfach und somit auch in allen Farben haben 

Derzeit ist die Ordnung unterlegen auf Drakenwald, das schwankt aber von Tag zu Tag und es ist jetzt nicht so, dass wir gar keine Chance hätten. Aber es gibt halt mehr Destros, das merkt man ^^ 

EDIT: habs grad nochmal getestet. Wenn man im Menü auf Encount Entitlements clickt und dort die Pets/Gutschriften für Mounts/Pets re-claimed (linker Knopf), dann kann man sich alle Pets und Mounts in allen Farben gleichzeitig holen. Alternativ kann man auch in die Hauptstadt reisen und dort die Farbe des Mounts/Pets manuell ändern, indem man auf die Ausstellungs Variante mit der gewünschten Farbe drückt. Ist halt die Frage, ob man nun 20 Pets und 4+ Mounts haben will oder nur die passende Farbe^^


----------



## Louis Hunt (19. April 2011)

okay also dann Ordnung. naja dann werd ich mich mal mit dem gedanken mal anfreunden, da ich sonst nur die böse bzw wilden seiten gespielt habe kann es auch mal nicht schade zu den Guten mal zu gehören. 
Hmm... gibt es den da drausen gilden die noch anfänger aufnehmen oder ist man überall eine eingeschworene Familie?


----------



## Vanimo (19. April 2011)

Bei Warhammer gibt es weder "Gut" noch "Böse". Du kannst dir auf dem Server auch für beide Seiten einen Char erstellen. Du kannst die Seite jedoch nur alle 8 Stunden oder so wechseln. Ich finde das einen guten Kompromiss, da es ja nur einen deutschen Server gibt. Also teste einfach was dir mehr liegt. Ich habe nix dagegen wenn bei der Ordnung mal ein paar Spieler fehlen


----------



## Francis MacBeth (19. April 2011)

naja heute haben wir im T4 gut eingeschenkt bekommen aber dieser Diskussion wer nun die Oberhand hat, enthalte ich mich mal lieber


----------



## Pymonte (19. April 2011)

Fast alle Gilden suchen immer neue Mitspieler, stürz dich am besten erstmal ins T1 Getümmel und schau dich um. Häufig kommt im Chat Werbung für Gilden die suchen.


----------



## Louis Hunt (21. April 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Fast alle Gilden suchen immer neue Mitspieler, stürz dich am besten erstmal ins T1 Getümmel und schau dich um. Häufig kommt im Chat Werbung für Gilden die suchen.



scheint das ich immer nur zu zeiten online bin wo keine werbung kommt :/


----------



## Makalvian (21. April 2011)

Also wenn du Order joinst bekommste doch fast jeden Samstag zur Prime Time den Ninja-Invite von der namhaften Order-gilde früher wars sogar fast täglich

Edit: 
Mach dir am besten selbst ein Bild darüber, es kann von beiden Richtung aus gesehen werden.
Es kommt allein stark darauf an ob eher einen art von Familiäres Miteinander in einer Gilde sucht oder gerne zu jeder Zeit genug Mitglieder hat mit denen unterwegs sein kann.


----------



## Louis Hunt (21. April 2011)

eine Nam-hafte Gilde? Ist das nun Positiv oder eher Negativ zu verstehen? 
Also generell sind Ninja Invites ja negativ da die Gilden strucktur dadurch leidet weil die leute meist nicht lange in so einer Gilde bleiben. Also immer ein ständiges kommen und gehen.


----------



## Pymonte (22. April 2011)

Vermutlich je nach Name der Gilde 

Ansonsten kannst du auch gerne mit dem Gildentool suchen oder halt rumfragen. Suchst du eher eine Massengilde, eine soziale Gilde, Familien Gilde, Hardcore Gilde, Stammgruppe, Kleine Gilde, Rollenspiel Gilde, usw


----------



## Schustrij (23. April 2011)

Hey ich habe mal ne Frage. Ich habe mal mit WAR angefangen und es hat mir verdammt viel Spaß gemacht. Ich wollte gerne durch PvP Leveln und nur nebenbei Questen. Als ich leider dann level 15 oder 16 war hatte ich plötzlich keine PvP Invites mehr. Ist das Heute immer noch so ?


----------



## iffs (23. April 2011)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Hey ich habe mal ne Frage. Ich habe mal mit WAR angefangen und es hat mir verdammt viel Spaß gemacht. Ich wollte gerne durch PvP Leveln und nur nebenbei Questen. Als ich leider dann level 15 oder 16 war hatte ich plötzlich keine PvP Invites mehr. Ist das Heute immer noch so ?



Im T2 und T3 ist weniger los, doch so schlimm ist es nicht mehr seit sie Carro und Drakenwald zusammen gelegt haben, ein KT ist meistens unterwegs. Im T1 und T4 läuft es super!


----------



## Pymonte (23. April 2011)

Bin derzeit im T2 und dort ist immer was los und dank dem neuen RvR System können auch kleinere Gruppen was reißen.


----------



## Dominau (24. April 2011)

whaha, ich habe wieder lust auf war.
Aber ich weiß genau wie es endet. 
Ich werden mich dann für keine Klasse entscheiden können, wie in jedem Spiel und weil ich dann immer nur im T1,T2 rumgammeln werden
verlier ich die lust


----------



## Pymonte (24. April 2011)

T2/t3 rumgammeln kann sehr viel Spaß machen. Macht zumindest mehr Spaß als im T1 zu sein^^.


----------



## C0ntra (24. April 2011)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Hey ich habe mal ne Frage. Ich habe mal mit WAR angefangen und es hat mir verdammt viel Spaß gemacht. Ich wollte gerne durch PvP Leveln und nur nebenbei Questen. Als ich leider dann level 15 oder 16 war hatte ich plötzlich keine PvP Invites mehr. Ist das Heute immer noch so ?



Meinst du mit "PvP Invites" die Szenarien? Es gibt da auch noch etwas, das nennt sich "RvR", das ist viel lohnender. ;-)


----------



## Matotomato (24. April 2011)

Hi Leute,
wollt mal fragen ob mir einer helfen würde bei WAR.
Ich hab mir die Trial geladen und mir gefällt das Spiel, aber bei einigen Sachen blick ich nicht ganz durch.
Eins davon ist der Chat, wo ist der allgemein Chat wo ich in einer ganzen zone schreiben kann ? Vielleicht könnte mr eienr den Chat etwas näher erklären.
Kann man Medallions anders bekommen, als durch Szenarien?
Was kann hat es mit den Rufrang auf sich?
Auf welche Stats sollte ich beim Maschinisten achten?
Ist der Einfluss in den Gebieten eigentlich wichtig, oder kann ich den ruhig nciht beachten?
Ich glaub das wärs erstmal 
Schon mal danke


----------



## iffs (24. April 2011)

Matotomato schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> wollt mal fragen ob mir einer helfen würde bei WAR.
> Ich hab mir die Trial geladen und mir gefällt das Spiel, aber bei einigen Sachen blick ich nicht ganz durch.
> Eins davon ist der Chat, wo ist der allgemein Chat wo ich in einer ganzen zone schreiben kann ? Vielleicht könnte mr eienr den Chat etwas näher erklären.
> ...



Es gibt mehrere Wichtige Chats die du kennen solltest:

/rat Ratschlag Chat können alle Spieler lesen ist für Handel, Gildensuche und Hilfe.(Allgemein Chat)

/1 Gebiets Chat können alle Spieler lesen die sich im gleichen Gebiet befinden.

/p Gruppen Chat.

/war Kriegtruppen Chat.

/g Gilden Chat.

/a Allianz Chat.

... das waren so die wichtigsten.


Medallions kriegt man allgemein durch PvP also oRvR und Scenarien.


Der Rufrang ist wichtig für Rüstungen einige Rüstungen setzten einen bestimmten Rufrang vorraus. Man kriegt mit jedem Rufrang einen Skillpunkt. Ab Rufrang 90 gibt es Ruftaktiken. 


Beim Maschi kenn ich mich leider nicht aus.


Der Einfluss des Gebietes ist eigentlich nicht gross wichtig. 


MfG iffs


----------



## Pymonte (25. April 2011)

Es gibt noch den /t1 bis /4 chat, der für taktische Absprachen ist und das ganze Tier betrifft, statt nur die Zone, in der man sich befindet.
Innerhalb des RvR Gebiets gibs noch /2 für Ansagen, die man nur im RvR Gebiet hören soll. Nutzt aber kaum jemand.

Medaillions kann man auch im oRvR bekommen, durch Spielerkills, einen Zonenlock oder die RvR Quests. Die braucht man aber kaum noch, da man sich alle Rüstungen bis Souverän nun mit Gold kaufen kann. Aber für Heiltränke und als monetäre Entlastung sind sie ganz sinnvoll. Außerdem kann man sich auch das ein oder andere nette Gimmick mit den Marken kaufen.

Mit den Rufpunkten kannst du dir beim Ruflehrer neue Ferigkeiten kaufen, z.B. Attribute, passive & aktive Fertigkeiten oder Schadensverringerung/erhöhungstalente.

Der Maschi braucht primär nur Ballisische Fertigkeit (BF).

Der Einfluss ist nicht wichtig, aber gerade der RvR Einfluss gibt nette Sachen wie gute Waffen, Schmuckstücke und Rüstungsteile, die grad noch am Set fehlen oder nicht davon abgedeckt sind


----------



## Fusie (26. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> whaha, ich habe wieder lust auf war.
> Aber ich weiß genau wie es endet.
> Ich werden mich dann für keine Klasse entscheiden können, wie in jedem Spiel und weil ich dann immer nur im T1,T2 rumgammeln werden
> verlier ich die lust



Erstelle dir einfach 2 Trial Accounts, dann kannst du alle möglichen Klassen im T1 bis Level 10/Rufrang 20 spielen, wenn du dich irgendwann für eine gewisse Auswahl an Klassen entschieden hast, erstelle einen dritten Account mit den erwünschten Klassen und verpasse diesem Account - sobald du wieder die Trial Grenzen erreicht hast - ein Upgrade.
Solltest du dann trotzdem irgendwann die Lust wieder verlieren und das Abo wieder einstampfen, hast du noch immer deine freien Trial Charaktere und kannst diese immer mal wieder durch das Imperium T1 schicken bzw. mit den Accounts dein WAR auf dem aktuellen Stand halten.


----------



## iffs (26. April 2011)

Nein da vergeht dir die lust erst recht^^, nur immer im T1. Besser Trail Acc machen und sich dan schnell auf einen Charakter fixieren und den hoch spielen.


----------



## Drekavac (26. April 2011)

HI, mir war gerade langweilig, und habe auch mal wieder WAR installiert. (Habe es damals schon nicht schlecht gefunden, aber war allein biem lvn und das hat mir die Lust genommen.) Jetzt wollte ich fragen, da ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenn wie ich mit meinem 26 Zeloten am besten lvn kann? Ist es möglich mit den Szenarien bzw. open pvp zu leveln. Und wäre net wenn mir einer das mit den T 1 - 4 Abschnitten erklären kann. bzw. was es heißt, wenn z.b. im t3 was los ist und wie ich dann da hinkomme wo die leute sind???


----------



## Falbarat (26. April 2011)

Das T1-4 bedeutet die jeweilige Gebietspaarung

T1 sind die Startgebiete der Völker(z.b. Norsca und Nordlande)
das ist für etwa lvl 1-maximal 15, zumindest im RvR

Danach kommt das T2, die Gebiete welch nach den Startgebieten folgen, fü lvl 10-25 müsste es sein.

und so weiter.

Open PvP gibt sowohl EP als auch Einfluss bei der jeweiligen Truppe(z.b. Chaos Kriegslager Kapitel x) und da kannste dir dann wieder hübsche Sachen für holen. Desweiteren gibt es auch Rufpunkte

In Szenarios gibt es EP als auch Rufpunkte.
wieviel Bonus du bekommst hängt glaub ich damit zusammen wieviel Schaden du machst,wieviel heilst und wieviel du getötet hast usw.

Aber nebenbei gefragt, steckt ihr auch alle beim Initialisieren fest?


----------



## Pymonte (26. April 2011)

nö, ich komme normal rein


----------



## Onenightman (27. April 2011)

Bei mir patcht der des nicht mal ganze zeit wenn ich mich eingeloggt hab häng ich im patcher fesst und der hat im patcher nen weißen screen-.- weiß jemand was ich da machen kann? ps. ich kauf mir das spiel morgen hab fast jede klasse auf stufe 10 gezockt und finde Schwarzork,Zelot&Schamane toll


----------



## 666Anubis666 (27. April 2011)

Onenightman schrieb:


> Bei mir patcht der des nicht mal ganze zeit wenn ich mich eingeloggt hab häng ich im patcher fesst und der hat im patcher nen weißen screen-.- weiß jemand was ich da machen kann? ps. ich kauf mir das spiel morgen hab fast jede klasse auf stufe 10 gezockt und finde Schwarzork,Zelot&Schamane toll



Hast du mal als Administrator aufühen probiert ?

Oder versuch es mal so:

1. Installieren
2. art2.myp löschen
3. Alle Dateien prüfen an haken und patchen lassen.

(habe ich im Netz so gefunden... da wird auch vorgeschlagen das man seine Temporäre Ordner löschen soll...)


----------



## Drekavac (27. April 2011)

Hallo, da ich mit meinem lv 30 zeloten wieder starten möchte (acc reaktiviert) habe ich ein paar fragen, als ich mich heute eingeloggt habe ging gleich ein rvr los und ich hatte keine grp und kannte mich überhaupt nicht aus was ich eigenltich machen muss... hier zu den fragen:

1. was heißt eigentlich die Abkürzung Kt? 

2. wie komme ich in eine grp die gerade rvr macht?

3. kurze erklärung zu rvr kämpfe wäre nett, was zu tun ist, und wies abläuft, was die sterne über den burgen bedeutet, alles notwenidge 

4. mir is aufgefallen das die leute immer zwischen den regionen gewechselt haben, da hab ich mich gefragt zwischen was genau?

5 . die leute haben immer gefragt wie siehts mit dem "keep db" aus? bedeutung?

6. wie komme ich an equip?

wäre nett, wenn mir einer eine vernünftige erklärung geben kann, da mir das spiel ganz gut gefällt und spaß macht, und ich möchte nicht das das spielerlebnis durch "nichts wissen" zu öde bzw. zur verzweifung wird.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (27. April 2011)

1. was heißt eigentlich die Abkürzung Kt? 
Kriegstrupp, 4 Gruppen a 6 Leuten

2. wie komme ich in eine grp die gerade rvr macht?
Du fragst im /1 oder wenn Du dich im RVR Gebiet aufhälst im /2
wenn Du eine Gruppe siehst, frag die Leute einfach und geh einfach mit.
In der Gruppenübersicht, sieht man die offenen und nicht vollen Gruppen
und such Dir eine Gilde die deinen Interessen entspricht, viele Gilden werben über den Ratschlag Channel.

3. kurze erklärung zu rvr kämpfe wäre nett, was zu tun ist, und wies abläuft, was die sterne über den burgen bedeutet, alles notwenidge 
Um eine feindliche Burg angreifen zu können muss man Ressourcen sammeln, die Menge der Ressourcen werden durch die Sterne bei der eigenen Burg angezeigt, erst ab 4 Sternen (iirc) bekommt man eine Ramme, mit der man das Burgtor aufbrechen kann.
Burgtore können nur noch durch Rammen oder Rattenogern angegriffen werden. Ressourcen bekommt man, wenn man die SZF (Schlachtfeldziele) auch BO (Battle Objective) genannt hält.
Rammen sollten nur durch Tanks bedient werden, da ein Nahkämpfer das Öl nicht überleben würde.
Fernkämpfer versuchen die Zinnen der BUrg zu säubern und das Öl auszuschalten, Heiler heilen und die Nahkämpfer halten den Angriffsplatz sauber oder versuchen durch die Hintertür in der Burg zu stören, was aber bedeutet, daß sie für gewöhnlich nicht in der Reichweite der Heiler agieren.

4. mir is aufgefallen das die leute immer zwischen den regionen gewechselt haben, da hab ich mich gefragt zwischen was genau?
es gibt die drei Paarungen: Imperium gegen Chaos, Grünhäute gegen Zwerge und Hoch- gegen Dunkelelfen, diese Paarungen haben jeweils Burgen die eingenommen werden müssen.

5 . die leute haben immer gefragt wie siehts mit dem "keep db" aus? bedeutung?
Das ist die Frage wie der Status des Keeps (Burg) in db also Donnerberg ist. Also wie der Angriff aussieht oder wieviel Sterne vorhanden sind.


6. wie komme ich an equip?
Im RVR lassen die toten Gegner Marken und Gegenstände fallen, desweiteren sammelt man Einflußpunkte, mit denen man Ausrüstung bekommt. Durch die Teilnahme an Szenarien bekommt man recht heftige Waffen, wenn mna Burgen einnimmt hat man die Chance einen Beutel mit Ausrüsungsteilen oder einer Waffe zu gewinnen.
Ansonsten noch der Weg über Instanzen.


----------



## Matotomato (27. April 2011)

Danke für die Antworten
Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Werden noch GameTime Cards für WAR verkauft ?


----------



## Francis MacBeth (27. April 2011)

jain.
Also Du bekommst keine Gametime Cards mehr in Fachmärkten oder so.
Du hast zwei möglichkeiten.
1. per Kreditkarte oder aber über den EA Store (http://eastore.ea.com/) eine GTC zu erwerben.
Die kannst Du dort per Click&Buy, Paypal, GiroPay oder Kreditkarte bezahlen.

Alte GTCs sollten aber noch funktionieren aber kann ich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen.


----------



## Matotomato (27. April 2011)

Ok dank dir für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## iffs (28. April 2011)

Francis schrieb:


> jain.
> Also Du bekommst keine Gametime Cards mehr in Fachmärkten oder so.
> Du hast zwei möglichkeiten.
> 1. per Kreditkarte oder aber über den EA Store (http://eastore.ea.com/) eine GTC zu erwerben.
> ...



Oder wen du keine Kreditkarte und Paypal hast kannst du sie dir in online shops bestellen.


----------



## C0ntra (28. April 2011)

Gametime beim Händler kostet aber ~30€ für 2 Monate, das bekommt auf den anderen Wegen günstiger. 
Wer noch alte Codes hat, die gehen immer noch.


----------



## Pymonte (28. April 2011)

Ausrüstung kann man auch einfach in der Stadt im Kriegsviertel (Ausrüstung bis Auslöscher für Gold und Ausrüstung für Marken) oder am Hafen beim Schwarzhändler (Ausrüstung ab Eroberer für Gold bis getragenes Souverän) kaufen.


----------



## iffs (28. April 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Gametime beim Händler kostet aber ~30€ für 2 Monate, das bekommt auf den anderen Wegen günstiger.
> Wer noch alte Codes hat, die gehen immer noch.




Ist für die gedacht die kein Paypal oder Kreditkarte haben.


----------



## Problembeere (4. Mai 2011)

Hi 

WAR war mein erstes MMORPG überhaupt, aber ich habe recht schnell wieder aufgehört. Mein erster Charakter war ein weißer Löwe auf Level 24, aber dann hatte ich noch eine Hexenkriegerin gespielt, die mir wesentlich mehr Spaß gemacht hat. Da alle meine Bekannten dann allerdings wieder zu WoW gewechselt haben, bin ich halt mitgegangen (und richtig, ich spiele da nen Schurken  ).
Trotzdem ist mir WAR seitdem nie wieder richtig aus dem Kopf gegangen, obwohl mein Account vermutlich schon gelöscht ist (hab zumindest mal eine E-Mail gekriegt, dass ich zu lange keine Spielzeit eingelöst hätte oder so). Ich liebäugle aber schwer damit, wieder anzufangen.

Daher meine bescheidene Frage, inwiefern das überhaupt noch möglich wäre, meinen alten Account wieder zu reaktivieren? Oder muss ich zwingend einen neuen erstellen?
Gibt es wirklich nur noch einen deutschen Server? Wenn ja, muss man sich immernoch für eine Fraktion entscheiden oder kann man inzwischen Charaktere auf beiden Seiten haben?
Habe hier gelesen, dass es mehr englische Server gibt, was für mich grundsätzlich kein sprachliches Problem darstellt, aber laufen die auch flüssig in Deutschland?
Und wie ist das, wenn man sich als Neueinsteiger outet, kriegt man dann auch mal Hilfe oder wird nur geflamed? ^^


----------



## Francis MacBeth (4. Mai 2011)

Also, ich denke mal, daß Dein Account noch existiert, er ist nur geschlossen, da würde ich wenn angeboten die kostenlosen Wiederkehrer Tage nutzen und wenn, die paar Euros über den EA Onlineshop sind nun auch nicht die Welt.
Versuch mal WAR0DAYTIMECARD als GT Code

Aktuell gibt es nur einen deutschen Server, das ist Drakenwald, auf dem kann man mit einer 8 Stunden Sperre, beide Seiten spielen.
Wie es auf den englischen und amerikanischen Servern aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich da nur kleine Charaktere rumstehen habe, die einstauben, auf Drakenwald ist ansich ausreichend viel los, die übervollen Server (wie Badlands) würde ich aus Performance Gründen meiden.
T2 und T3 ist wie wahrscheinlich in den meisten Spielen etwas ruhiger, bedeutet aber nicht, daß da nichts los sein sollte. Man kann aber Pech haben.

Was Neueinsteiger und Anfänger angeht, klar kann man an Leute geraten die nur ein dummes Kommentar übrig haben, ich finde aber, daß es genügend hilfbereite Leute gibt, vielleicht dem Ratschlag Channel nicht allzuviel Bedeutung beimessen


----------



## Kontinuum (16. Juni 2011)

Die ultimative Lösung wäre einfach wie bei WoW Realmübergreifende Szenarien zu machen, weil dann durch Ami + EU Server zu jeder Uhrzeit was los wäre - zumindest halt in den sc's...


----------



## iffs (16. Juni 2011)

Im T1 und T4 gibt es ja mit den SC's keine Probleme das ist ja das wichtigste.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Juni 2011)

übergreifende SCs funktionieren aber nur, wenn man genug Server pro Sprache hat


----------



## iffs (16. Juni 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> übergreifende SCs funktionieren aber nur, wenn man genug Server pro Sprache hat



Oder in den SC's spricht man halt English, aber wie gesagt ich find es nicht nötig.


----------



## Kontinuum (17. Juni 2011)

dann hat man aber einiges aufzuholen, wenn man nur im t1 und t4 effektiv ruf farmen kann o.O oder nicht?


----------



## Pymonte (17. Juni 2011)

Effektiv Ruf "farmen" tust du auch über RvR und nicht über Sc. Die Leute im T2/T3 melden sich nicht umsonst NICHT für Scs an, damit sie maximal Ruf übers RvR rausholen können. Im Sc gibts einfach zu viel Exp.


----------

